# wtp addict gut???



## Flowz (16. August 2006)

hoi.... bei uns fahrn einige mit bmx und nicht dirtbikes....

hab ein angebot bekommen vom kumpl ein wtp addict für 200-250 zu bekommen...

ist des ein gutes angebot oda doch zu viel?
wie ist das rad so zum einstieg auf 20"?

will auf 20" vorerst wechseln um meine technik noch zu verfeinern


----------



## straßa (16. August 2006)

nimm es!!! is super, zwei von meinen kumpelz fahren des au, no probs mit dem radl. preis stimmt und qualität au.
zum einsteigen isses mehr als gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flowz (16. August 2006)

thx=)! hab den zustand noch nich gesehn aba ich weiß dasschon teile geändert wurdn wie griffe ..kette.. reifen
 hat der frame hintn ne 14mm oda ne 10mm ausfallende?


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (16. August 2006)

14mm

ja nimm es


----------



## AerO (16. August 2006)

14mm.
edit: die zwanzigzollcommunity in person war schneller.


----------



## straßa (16. August 2006)

soweit ich weiß halt bmx also im regelfall 14mm
edit: die andern waren schneller


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (16. August 2006)

tach
welches addict ist es denn überhaupt (Baujahr)??? 
der rahmen hat 14mm ausfallenden edit: die anderen waren viel schneller
zum einsteigen ist es ein gutes rad, aber nach gewisser zeit wirst du wohl einige teile wechseln müssen
ich fahr es nun seit ca 1 Jahr und habe kurbeln, Laufräder, Griffe, Bremshebel, Reifen, Kettenblatt, Kette und den Sattel wechseln müssen
nach einem Jahr fahren wird auch bald der rahmen gewechselt

Insgesamt ist das rad aber zu empfeheln hat eine ganz entspannte geo (mich stört nur das 20.5 oberrohr), welche einem mountainbike im gegensatz zu vielen anderen bmx rädern noch relativ nahe kommt(das mit der geo ist übrigends ein rein subjektives geühl von mir).
an deiner stelle würde ich das bike kaufen, wenn du wirklich ernsthaft anfangen willst bmx zu fahren sonst hat es keinen sinn


----------



## King Jens one (17. August 2006)

Also das Addict ist geil damit hab ick auch angefangen! Musst nur gucken welches Baujahr das addict ist. Das 05 war ganz geil noch mit US BB und US BB rockt wie sau ick finde euro und spanish bb suckt!!!


----------



## scott yz0 (17. August 2006)

Addict Rocks! Nimm es SOFORT!!!!


----------



## Linde (17. August 2006)

also obwohl ich aus der mtb ecke komm kann ichs dir empfehlen, weil des bei uns auch 4 leute fahrn und ich bin mit dem auch schon gefahrn, finds echt geil, kann ich nur empfehln!


----------



## Flowz (17. August 2006)

also es ist ein 06er modell.. griffe kette sattel sattelstütze hinterrer reifen und bremshebel wurden schon getauscht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (17. August 2006)

Wie alle anderen schon sagen: nimm es.

Das Ding ist zum Einstieg richtig gut, fährt sich auch wunderbar. Für den Preis machst du ohnehin nichts falsch. Und wenn deine Freunde schon Teile ausgetauscht haben, werden die auch nicht wesentlich schlechter sein.
Ist doch mal was kaputt, hast du mit dem Rahmen / Gabel etc schon eine sehr solide Basis.


----------



## vollepullebmx (18. August 2006)

Flowz schrieb:
			
		

> also es ist ein 06er modell.. griffe kette sattel sattelstütze hinterrer reifen und bremshebel wurden schon getauscht!



warum wurden die wohl getauscht ?

Ich kenne 3 Jungs denen der chrom an der hinteren felge abgeplatzt ist so gut ist die Kiste auch nicht


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (18. August 2006)

vollepullebmx schrieb:
			
		

> warum wurden die wohl getauscht ?
> 
> Ich kenne 3 Jungs denen der chrom an der hinteren felge abgeplatzt ist so gut ist die Kiste auch nicht



Bei welchem Addict? Das 06er hat gar kein Chrom das ist ne ganz normale polierte Bremsflanke


WTP hat übrigens die 07er Collektion online gestellt.

http://wethepeople.de/V3/product/201

Das neue Addict ist der Wahnsinn. Ich vermute aber es wird teurer.

Wethepeople dual compound low krayton Defcon grips
KMC premium Z510 chain
Salt CNC'd alloy sprocket
Wethepeople Jagwire aftermarket slick cable
Quality Alex rims
Cassette Hub wih 12t cog


----------



## vollepullebmx (20. August 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Bei welchem Addict? Das 06er hat gar kein Chrom das ist ne ganz normale polierte Bremsflanke
> 
> 
> WTP hat übrigens die 07er Collektion online gestellt.
> ...



Ich weiß nur das da originale WTP Laufräder in chrom drin waren vieleicht nachgerüstet.

Ob das 07er Bike der Wahnsinn ist weiß ich nicht das 06 war es nicht sorry.
Ok das ist ein gutes Bike daran will ich auch nichts aussetzen...aber der Preis !!!
Ein gutes Bike kann fast jeder zusammen stellen nur am Ende wird es teuer.

Wenn Preis/Leistung stimmen ist es gut sonnst nicht denn teuer kann jeder.

Firmen wie Stolen, DK oder Eastern bauen Bikes für weniger Geld mit gleicher Qualität meißtens sogar besser


----------



## Flowz (20. August 2006)

vollepullebmx schrieb:
			
		

> IOk das ist ein gutes Bike daran will ich auch nichts aussetzen...aber der Preis !!!
> Ein gutes Bike kann fast jeder zusammen stellen nur am Ende wird es teuer.
> 
> Wenn Preis/Leistung stimmen ist es gut sonnst nicht denn teuer kann jeder.
> ...



200-250 zu viel????


----------



## vollepullebmx (20. August 2006)

Flowz schrieb:
			
		

> 200-250 zu viel????



ne für gebraucht ist das ok. Ich meinte bei neuen Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (20. August 2006)

vollepullebmx schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nur das da originale WTP Laufräder in chrom drin waren vieleicht nachgerüstet.
> 
> Ob das 07er Bike der Wahnsinn ist weiß ich nicht das 06 war es nicht sorry.
> Ok das ist ein gutes Bike daran will ich auch nichts aussetzen...aber der Preis !!!
> ...



Die einzigen Laufräder von WTP die es gibt sind die mit Alex Supra Beta Felge und die ist natürlich zugekauft also kann man dann kaum von einem schlechten WTP Laufrad sprechen zu mal die Felge auch zu den Besten ihrer Art gehört. Es gab bisher keine WTP Felgen und es gab bisher keine billigen WTP Laufräder. Und dann gleich 3 Leute? Alles sehr sonderbar was du erzählst 

Was war denn am 06er auszusetzen? Ich hab 5 Stück davon verkauft und bisher sind alle zufrieden.

- die Bremsen? Tekrobremsen haben alle BMX unter 800 Euro
- Wie schon erwähnt haben die Felgen keine Chromflanken
- Griffe sind banal
- Sattel ist halt ein sehr guter Slimseat. Einer der besten BMX Sättel die es gibt. Wenn man natürlich nen Sofa will ist es der Falsche.
- Das Rad ist sehr leicht. Kenne kein Rad in dem Preissegment was so leicht ist.

Die Eastern bieten eine looseball Kassettennabe. Ich würde eine Sealed Schraubnabe einer solchen Kassettennabe definitiv vorziehen.

in meinen Augen das besten Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis aller Räder in dem Preisbereich


----------



## vollepullebmx (20. August 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Die einzigen Laufräder von WTP die es gibt sind die mit Alex Supra Beta Felge und die ist natürlich zugekauft also kann man dann kaum von einem schlechten WTP Laufrad sprechen zu mal die Felge auch zu den Besten ihrer Art gehört. Es gab bisher keine WTP Felgen und es gab bisher keine billigen WTP Laufräder. Und dann gleich 3 Leute? Alles sehr sonderbar was du erzählst
> 
> Was war denn am 06er auszusetzen? Ich hab 5 Stück davon verkauft und bisher sind alle zufrieden.
> 
> ...



Es ist nicht komisch es ist Fakt

Lese meinen Beitrag doch bitte genauer ich habe nicht gesagt das diese Bike schlecht ist !!!!!

Aber Preis/leistung ist nicht der "Wahnsinn"

Welche Nabe besser ist da kann man sicherlich drüber streiten lassen wir das mal so stehen....

Ein paar Beispiele:
Addict 06 hat *kein* Internal Headset mittlerweile bei allen guten Rahmen standard.

Addict hat kein Rotor, ja ich weiß will nicht jeder aber wenn doch ? Abbauen kann man immer noch......

Addict Gabel ist *nicht *100% CroMo ja wirklich nur Steerer Tubes !!!!

Das Bike ist mit 449 Euro sehr teuer das DK Cleveland mit fast der gleichen Ausstattung gibt es schon für 369 Euro !!!

Also sorry wo ist den jetzt das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis besser ?

Also noch mal das Bike ist ok aber nicht so der Hammer wie es hier von vielen gemacht wird.


----------



## I bins d i bins (20. August 2006)

vollepullebmx schrieb:
			
		

> aber nicht so der Hammer wie es hier von vielen gemacht wird.



doch isses und Preis / Leistung is der "Wahnsinn".


----------



## vollepullebmx (20. August 2006)

I bins d i bins schrieb:
			
		

> doch isses und Preis / Leistung is der "Wahnsinn".



Nö


----------



## Flowz (20. August 2006)

hier ist es..... fÃ¼r 225â¬ hab ichs gekriegt..
http://www.directupload.net/show/d/795/xJ3334cc.jpg

isn wtp slimseat. ne andere gute sattelstÃ¼tze.. goldfinger bremshebel und paar andere kleinen Ã¤nderungn dran=)


----------



## vollepullebmx (20. August 2006)

Flowz schrieb:
			
		

> hier ist es..... für 225 hab ichs gekriegt..
> http://www.directupload.net/show/d/795/xJ3334cc.jpg
> 
> isn wtp slimseat. ne andere gute sattelstütze.. goldfinger bremshebel und paar andere kleinen änderungn dran=)



Guter Deal für 225 Euro hätte ich das auch noch genommen


----------



## scott yz0 (21. August 2006)

Jo! Geiles Bike!!! Und für des Geld hättst nix besseres Bekommen!


----------



## King Jens one (21. August 2006)

Geilomat guter deal!


----------

